# Holy and Oly's comp schedule



## monty3777 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's what we're thinking. Will any of you be at these comps?

BBQlossal (Des Moines) 6/5
Marshalltown, IA 6/26
Shannon, IL 7/10
Waterloo, IA 7/17
Dubuque????


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 7, 2009)

A little too far west for me Monty but those look like some good contests.  About the furthest west we'll cook will probably be Madison, IN.

Best of luck to you in '09!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 7, 2009)

I would LOVE to because I have good friends in Mt Pleasant, but the comp season all falls in my busy catering season so, I cannot commit!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, Madison Ribberfest.  It's the best and largest contest in Indiana.  We did Fairbanks, last year as well.  Got 11 inches of rain overnight.  The entire area was declared a disastor area.  Took us hours just to get out of the county.  Don't think we'll be going back this year.  Try Madison instead if you can.  It's a terrific contest with some of the biggest names in BBQ there.


----------

